# Adding spotlights to a Sundance 590RL



## MartinAndMaggie (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi,

We have recently bought a 1999 Sundance 590RL and would like to add some spots under the cabinets in the rear lounge (the only current interior lights are all strips).

I would prefer surface mounted so I do not need to cut big recess holes and also avoid intruding into the open shelf space.

Has anyone done this on the Sundance (or any other model) and, if so, my questions are:

Where is the best point to take the wiring from the existing light circuit. The wiring to the light above the sink is accessible but would mean a long run to the rear. The rear roof strip light's wiring disappeears into a hole in the roof above the light - where does it go then though?

The choice as we see it is to mount the lights under the open shelf below the cabinet or to 'wall mount' the lights to the fasicia strip below the shelves. Any thoughts on which would be best.

Is there a diagram available that shows the actual routing of the various electric circuits (not a theroretical wiring diagram).

Grateful for any help. Thanks.

Martin and Maggie


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I dont think you will be lucky enough to find a wiring diagram that shows exactly where the cables run. I have never seen one for any van. ( but I am sure they may exist if only back at the factory, do German vans have them :roll: )

As to the new lights have you considered using LEDs ...these put a very small load on the electrics so could be tapped in to the nearest live feed without too much danger of overloading the wiring.

Mike


----------



## MartinAndMaggie (Jul 29, 2006)

*LEDs v Halogen spots*

Mike,

Thanks for your comment. I thought that someone might have done this before as the strip lights on the ceiling are not ideal as reading lights (especially when the rear bed is being used).

I am considering LEDs - have you had experience of these? I thought they might be a more tightly focussed beam than halogen? Maybe LEDs above the bed and halogens round the rest of the lounge might be an idea.

M & M


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: LEDs v Halogen spots*



MartinAndMaggie said:


> I am considering LEDs - have you had experience of these?


Hi

No, not any user experience. But there are lots of threads with comments about them, do a search ... just use led light as the term for the search... here is a really appropriate one to start you off, an LED supplier should be watching it :wink: .. LED Thread link <<<.

There is a wide range of different LED light configurations , some of the strip ones look as though they may be good as bed head light.

Mike

Forumology Tip ...if you go to that thread, the one I pointed out above and post in it ...many of the people "in" the thread will get an email message saying that there is a new post in the thread... this is a very good way to get the answers you need ...look for an old thread talking around the subject you are interested in ...post in it and see what comes back :wink:

Mike


----------

